# Hairless



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I was just wonering if anyone breeds hairless mice :?: i just had a surprise litter


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Congrats  There are a few of us working on getting some hairless from a lab....they have become exceedingly hard to find in the Eastern US....


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks, 
i bred a normal to a hairless male and one of his daughters was accidently bred with a rex, i wasnt expecting to get hairless bubs, i was told i would have to backcross the daughter to the father, so it was a big surprise 

we have nude (not called hairless in labs) over here, but they have no immune system and are used for research

too bad we cant import/export


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

What is the pedigree of the rex? You shouildn't be able to get hairless from a rex and a hairless carrier....

Nude and true hairless (hr/hr) are in labs here


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

I dont know his pedigree unfortunately, and i'm not the best with genetics  
i just posted pics in the litters section, have a look


----------



## yashlier (Jan 11, 2011)

I know of a pet store in Va that has hairless mice but the pet store doesn't take the greatest care of them.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

WHERE!? I WILL GO TO THAT STORE RIGHT NOW. :shock:


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

oops, my mistake, she bred with her brother, i suppose that makes a big difference


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

OH yes...that makes much more sense...lol


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Stina said:


> OH yes...that makes much more sense...lol


  i know :!: :!: i can't believe i forgot, i weaned too late


----------



## J and J (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a few hairless in pew and broken black


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

If you can see spots on adults then they are not true hr/hr hairless.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I was told by the person who brought down mine that true hairless have problems seeing later in life i forget if it was becuase of the skin sagging or what.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Some can...depends on the individual. It's b/c if they have eyelashes they can be curled inwards towards the eye and can scratch the eye.


----------



## J and J (Jan 13, 2011)

if they have no hair they cant be true hairless............im confused! The skin has pigment but no hair could you explain


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

fuzzy hairless (usually fuzzy & rex together) will have pigment but can have very little to no hair.


----------



## J and J (Jan 13, 2011)

I have much to learn  I'm new to the hairless mice


----------



## J and J (Jan 13, 2011)

Why can't hairless mice come in colors like rats???????? I see they can come in all shades and colors


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Actually true hairless rats have no pigment as adults either.


----------



## J and J (Jan 13, 2011)

The skin may be of any color or recognized marking, and wrinkling should not be penalized
This is according to the standard written on AFRMA website


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Black hairless rats that I've had, were the same skin tone as the albino hairless rats.


----------

